# What would be the best trade to be in, in the coming future?



## Samson Rouge (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm considering compiling a list of trades for myself in order for when I go back out looking for work. I've already tried electrician didn't find anything, but I'm not done with it yet so I'll keep looking. At some point though I might have to try another trade. I'm doing non union btw.

Here's my list

Electrician
Welding 
Pipe fitting

My goal is to get in the oil fields and possibly do new construction in my 30s, I'm 20 right now. Of course this will change in the coming years when I've got more experience.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Fiber optic cabling. All of the telecom and media companies are using it now. In fact in every new apartment building the local phone company AND the cable companies have completely abandoned copper and fiber is the only thing feeding the building from the street. 

I imagine that they are going to start migrating all of the older buildings over at some point to where the 600-pair cables will become obsolete.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Finance.


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Computer technology of some sort..


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Or be a bum... they seem to do ok. I'm thinking of going that route.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

My son is working on a double major in economics and computer science. No hammers for him.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Drywall ! If your Spanish !!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Learn Mandarin Chinese


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Plumber. Everyone's gotta chit


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Get to N Dakota 
work and stash til the boom ends. Stash it in a trust or some other vehicle that will allow you control with out ownership. then if you want to go to school see if there is a govt program for out of work oil types who are poor. Then do what ever you want.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

The sex trades might be the best over-all.

Andy.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Any trade, imo, if your good at it and have some business knowledge.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Anything in the medical field.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Carting old people around.


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

My family has a couple of home health agencies. The government has came down so hard on them that it takes some doing to even stay in business. 

A buddy is a pharmacist and he just sold out... hes 40. The government has made it so medicaid and medicare pays for a $2 profit on prescriptions. Thats ridiculous. How do they expect people to live on that?


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Okiecontractor said:


> The government has made it so medicaid and medicare pays for a $2 profit on prescriptions. Thats ridiculous. How do they expect people to live on that?


That's a dollar for you and a dollar in taxes.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Look around at the people in the construction field. In the future I see a high demand for hearing aids, tattoo removal, financial planning, and drug rehab.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Robotics...............


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Maybe it's my very small optimistic side talking, but I really believe all skilled trades will be more valuable in the next 10 years. We are already seeing the gap spread between true skill and the cheap.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> Maybe it's my very small optimistic side talking, but I really believe all skilled trades will be more valuable in the next 10 years. We are already seeing the gap spread between true skill and the cheap.


I hope so, but in today's throw away age. People don't care.

I gave a price for a deck this year, and the lady asked if I could do it for 1/4 the price, and she didn't care if it needed replacing in a couple years.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

mski said:


> Get a hand out from the Gov't for hundreds of millions of dollars to produce solar panels then take the money and run because the Chinese are producing the panels way cheaper than any US company can.
> *Solar is a lost cause.*
> It's been around a long time and hasnt really taken off in the US like the current administration hoped it would.
> With the natural gas being drilled for especially with the Marcellus gas shale I'd have to say solar will be piddling along like it is now for years to come.
> *There will always be more money to be made in oil and natural gas than solar.*


Never quite understood the animosity towards our most consistently reliable energy source......but I did want to highlight those words....."solar is a lost cause"........"there will _always_ be more money to be made in oil and gas......."

But, people put their faith in the horse and buggy as well, as well as sperm oil.........oil and gas is a safe bet now, but the future will be a far different place, with technologies you can't even dream of..........but bet that solar will be a major player.......


----------



## Mike Gorman (Nov 27, 2014)

A major financial magazine quoted Air Conditioning Technician as one of the best jobs in recent years. HVAC equipment is getting more and more complicated and sophisticated. 

I believe a statement I heard from a contractor several years ago applies here; "mystery breeds margin." When you consider that an electrician, plumber or HVAC technician can usually charge a homeowner lots more than a handy-man or carpenter, for example it seems to hold up.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Mike:

That seems to be true enough, but I'd like to see a correlation between trades that require through understanding and fluency in English compared to rates of pay.


----------



## Mike Gorman (Nov 27, 2014)

*Rates of Pay*

Kowboy, that's an interesting thought. 

Here is some info that may get you close; hourly rates including labor burden for 2nd Quarter 2012 for Orlando, FL (just an example);

Labor $21.45
Painter $30.39
Concrete finisher $30.95
Carpenter $31.45
Tile Mason $32.37
Roofer $33.95
Mason $34.65
Electrician $45.57
Plumber $46.07

Can you draw a line between "English required" and "not required"?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Mike Gorman said:


> Kowboy, that's an interesting thought.
> 
> Here is some info that may get you close; hourly rates including labor burden for 2nd Quarter 2012 for Orlando, FL (just an example);
> 
> ...


You left out drywaller . :sad:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

blacktop said:


> You left out drywaller . :sad:


That goes under labor.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Metro M & L said:


> That goes under labor.


I think $35 - $45 Would be fair.


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

I was once faced with a trade choice decision. Had an old guy tell me "whatever makes you the most money". Worst advice possible. Do what you enjoy! Do what you have the skills to do! You'll be more successful than if work is drudgery but pays well. I think lots of trades are being filled by school drop outs and ones that couldn't get into technology jobs. There is coming a day when there will be a bunch of geeks pleading for someone to come change their thermostat or doorknob or something.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Anthill said:


> I was once faced with a trade choice decision. Had an old guy tell me "whatever makes you the most money". Worst advice possible. Do what you enjoy! Do what you have the skills to do! You'll be more successful than if work is drudgery but pays well. I think lots of trades are being filled by school drop outs and ones that couldn't get into technology jobs. There is coming a day when there will be a bunch of geeks pleading for someone to come change their thermostat or doorknob or something.


 I would gently but firmly disagree with that. I have been hearing different versions of that refrain for over 30 years and I don't logically see it EVER coming to pass.

My Father in law used to say" once these last old guys retire---there won't be anyone left to do these things----- but those old guys are long gone and others have stepped up to fill their places.
the sun comes up each morning whether we are here or not.

speaking for myself----- I spent the first 20 years or so of my career working at something( mostly asphalt shingles) that I didn't particularly enjoy---- but I was GOOD at it,and there is a satisfaction in that.--- Additionally, I take immense pleasure in the fact that I was able to provide alevel of life for the people who depended on me WELL beyond what I could have done if I was "following my bliss" hand cutting dovetails or whatever.

Now, however, I do exactly what I want to do AND I have enough perspective to see that if I had "followed my bliss"????---well, I just don't have enough talent to ever have been comercially successfull in that arena.

Me personally??? I am much happier knowing that I put the interests of the people who depend on me ahead of my own personal interests

the best trade to be in ???????? the answer may well be different depending on whether a person plans to be a career employee or whether they have that internal drive to go into business. some trades DO pay more as an employee--- but other trades make that leap into business a much better paying opportunity.

additionally---- I would say that most of us are MUCH different people at 50--- then we are at 20. In my 20's---i HATED meeting customers,dealing with people etc.
NOW--- it turns out that's the part of the job I am best at. its one of the things I like the most,LOL
who knew?
Stephen


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Mike Gorman said:


> A major financial magazine quoted Air Conditioning Technician as one of the best jobs in recent years. HVAC equipment is getting more and more complicated and sophisticated.
> 
> I believe a statement I heard from a contractor several years ago applies here; "mystery breeds margin." When you consider that an electrician, plumber or HVAC technician can usually charge a homeowner lots more than a handy-man or carpenter, for example it seems to hold up.





> "mystery breeds margin."


Very true. I will pay someone well when I have zero idea how to accomplish what I need done. It is also a lot easier to get money out of a job when a customer has no clue what really goes into it.


----------

